# What was the stupidest thing you ever said?



## Cyndaquil (Aug 29, 2008)

The title says it all so tell me what is the stupidest thing you ever said.
Sorry I don't know what it was for me.


----------



## cheesecake (Aug 29, 2008)

A lot of things x.x


----------



## Arylett Charnoa (Aug 29, 2008)

Everything I say is stupid.

I honestly think the above is true, but I guess there are stupider things I've said.

Like that one time... that horrible time where I said I was only friends with a certain person because I was really lonely and desperate for some form of companionship and I said it like this, quoting the lyrics from a song: "I don't care what you do, as long as you love me." 

...Just thinking about it makes me URRGH. Pissed her off good. I'm just glad she got over that. 

Probably one of the stupidest things I've ever said.


----------



## spaekle (Aug 29, 2008)

"MEANIE MEANIE PANTS MADE OUT OF HAM!" 

I remember when I thought shit like that was funny. :[


----------



## Sketchy Galore (Aug 29, 2008)

I'm reminded of a Seinfeld episode where George had just been on a date with a girl.  They were in front of her apartment.
Her: "Wanna come upstairs for coffee?"
George: "No thanks, I don't like coffee.  It'll keep me up all night."

I can't particularly think of anything stupid I've said, but a friend of mine has had a few great mental lapses in the past:
"The coldest water I've been swimming in was 0 degrees f."
"I heard the guitarist in that band practices for 30 hours a day."


----------



## #1 bro (Aug 29, 2008)

Once someone was like "hey are you an atheist" and I was like "uh... I believe in EVERY religion!" 

pretty dumb


----------



## Linzys (Aug 29, 2008)

I don't know. :D


----------



## Wilcox (Aug 29, 2008)

"I'm fixing adjust!"
"Awkward is this cat think."

Both happened when I was crazy tired.
WhatEVER.


----------



## Not Meowth (Aug 31, 2008)

Pretty much everything that's ever come out of my mouth has been idiotic. It really isn't possible to pin down a single utterance and declare it "stupidest".


----------



## Blaziking the God General (Aug 31, 2008)

95% of what I say is idiotic. In some way or another.


----------



## Wilcox (Aug 31, 2008)

Blaziking 175 said:


> 95% of what I say is idiotic. In some way or another.


This makes your signature ironic.
:D


----------



## shadow_lugia (Aug 31, 2008)

When I was in an airport while I was three, and I was holding my diary. Except I had no idea what it was called.

Lady: "What is that you have there?"
Me: "This is my diarheea :D"

...I think that's how you spell it


----------



## Yarnchu (Sep 1, 2008)

I jumble up words all of the time. Like when I told my brother, "Your hair is leggy". Or when I called the hydrologic cycle the "hydraulic cycle" in front of my class. But I do it all of the time, so I can't remember all of them. :[


----------



## Vladimir Putin's LJ (Sep 1, 2008)

'What submarine.'


----------



## Squirrel (Sep 1, 2008)

"Don't just make assumations like that."

Worst part is that I knew the word assuption. I just forgot it at an important moment.


----------



## Storm Earth and Fire (Sep 1, 2008)

I say so many stupid things, it's hard to find a particularly good one.

I'll be sure to come back if I say anything stupid. :D


----------



## Celestial Blade (Sep 1, 2008)

Nothing, I just stutter sometimes!


----------



## Zeph (Sep 1, 2008)

Oh, the other day I was talking about Popcorn. I got mixed up. Replace both 'P's with a 'C' and vice versa.


----------



## surskitty (Sep 1, 2008)

everyone says lots of stupid things

it's not worth remembering enough to repeat it :(


----------



## Flareth (Sep 1, 2008)

Zephyrous Castform said:


> Oh, the other day I was talking about Popcorn. I got mixed up. Replace both 'P's with a 'C' and vice versa.


xDDDD whoever you said that to must have been laughing like crazy...

I say a lot of stupid things....


----------



## Zeph (Sep 1, 2008)

My mum and sister, yes. My sister didn't quite understand, but my mum.... XD


----------



## shadow_lugia (Sep 12, 2008)

I've said a few stupid things in school recently.

*reviewing vocabulary*
World History Teacher: What is a mandate? And no, it is not a date between two men.
*everyone chuckles*
Me: *raises hand* Isn't a date between two men called a Guys' Night Out?
*everyone laughs*

And from our first math assignment: write a letter to the teacher about yourself.

*last sentence* Don't worry about the two-page letter. I'm just trying to impress you with my overlarge vocabulary.

And more recently in math, when we were graphing the Olympic swim times of men and women. We also had to answer questions, one was predicting what the next swim times would be in 2012:
I predict they won't change too much. I don't expect a huge jump in swimsuit technology by then.
Of course, the winter Olympics will be interrupted on December 23rd by Doomsday. Supposedly.


----------



## Twilight Dragon (Sep 12, 2008)

When I was little (like 2), I was walking to Walmart with my mom, and I saw an arrow painted on the ground. So I pointed to it and said, "Look, a f**k!"

Yeah.

I also once used "nuggethead" as an insult.


----------



## J.T. (Sep 13, 2008)

I was talking with my friends, and I remembered something my brother told me his friend did - wash his hands with a paper towel after going to the bathroom, soak it, and then eat it whole.

So I went to bring this up to my friends, but I said it the wrong way, and it ended up coming out as "Hey guys, wanna know what my brother's friend does in the bathroom?"

They never forgot about it, ever. x_X


----------



## Dinru (Sep 13, 2008)

"What the hell is a monkey?"

Even funnier if you know that I don't swear X3


----------



## Renteura (Sep 13, 2008)

maybe that swearing thread in the coughing cupboard


----------



## Diz (Sep 14, 2008)

I don't remember alot of mine, so I'll tell you the most recent.

Math teacher: What two whole numbers is 2.5 between?
Me: *looking at a number line problem with 1 and 3.5 on it and thinking that he's talking about that* 1 and 3 and a half.
Math teacher: Are you sure about that?
Rest of Class:*whispering*  Two!
Me: 1 and 2
Rest of class: *laughs* no, the other one.
Me: Wha-? Oh! 2 and 3.

Yeah.


----------



## Linzys (Sep 14, 2008)

The jackass named Linzys said:
			
		

> I have about three guy friends who like me. I like one romantically, but that's it, and I don't think a 'relationship' of any sort would work at all given the certain circumstances. I generally just try to avoid relationships altogether anyway because all I've really seen come out of them is hassles, fights and kids. I also don't really see what's so fantastic about sex...
> 
> I really don't want to have conflicts at inconvenient times. Or kids. Or an obligation to someone.
> 
> I know, I'm horrible.



And for that I sincerely apologize.


----------



## Sousei-san (Sep 14, 2008)

Well, I think I can remember it...

In history, we were making up laws for a make-believe country, and our group couldn't think of anything. So I, after recently watching too much Higurashi, said, "How about, 'Anyone who commits mass murder must be slowly tortured for 24 hours and then put to death'." The boy in my group scooted his desk away and the girl stared at me like I was crazy. X3


----------



## Icalasari (Sep 14, 2008)

Exploding Guinea Pigs flew into your butt and exploded because they failed to take over the world

Along with other, equally random and stupid, but rarely funny, comments


----------



## shadow_lugia (Sep 15, 2008)

Twilight Dragon said:


> When I was little (like 2), I was walking to Walmart with my mom, and I saw an arrow painted on the ground. So I pointed to it and said, "Look, a f**k!"


Thanks for making me laugh.

For like 3 days in a row :D


----------



## Giant Squid (Sep 15, 2008)

Er, I told my English teacher that spelling didn't matter as long as a point was made a couple of months ago.

I find it rather depressing that I wasn't joking with him.


----------



## Flora (Sep 15, 2008)

me in English Class said:
			
		

> It's easier to say it then to speak it-wait, that made no sense.


Not that stupid, but I forget anything else.

As for my sister...



			
				Julie my sister said:
			
		

> *after hearing my parents yell, "Where's the damn roast?"* Dad? What's a damn roast?


She was like six or seven, so...^^


----------



## Diz (Sep 16, 2008)

Me: She'd look hot if she were human.
Dad: Yeah.

Talking about a silver deer we saw in the field near our house.


----------



## Vyraura (Sep 16, 2008)

['your sister' related jokes]
"Shut up you guys, I'll do anything to my sister I want, not you!"
"*laughter*"
"I didn't know that's how you rolled but ok there"

"I thought blockades were what laxatives were for...?"
(history hahaha i'm an idiot)

Teacher: Although, some of you guys may have trouble getting inside a girl's mind, so just stick to guys if you don't think you can. 
Me: Brent! (Brent is gay, known for it, and pretty cool, but I was asking him a question)
Brent: Hey! Just because-
*laughter*

all for now, I speak before I think quite a lot


----------



## Linzys (Sep 16, 2008)

shadow_lugia said:


> Thanks for making me laugh.
> 
> For like 3 days in a row :D


Ditto. Only it hasn't been three days yet.

But I was laughing about it in my personal finance class today.

People looked at me funny. :D


----------



## Alexi (Sep 17, 2008)

"Telepathetic waves!"

When I tried to say "telepathic waves." Now an on-going joke.

"The basket is in the kitten!" 

This afternoon. Oh the awkward. XD

I've said other equally hilarious stupid things, but I can't remember them. So, for your amusement, the stupidity of my friends!:

"Deep thinkly."
"What smack are you croaking?!" - not intentional
"Only a minute and six minutes left!"
"Look Mom! I'm glistening!" - as he gestures to his crotch region. Mind you, this was in front of his very conservative grandmother. :D


----------



## Not Meowth (Sep 18, 2008)

Zephyrous Castform said:


> Oh, the other day I was talking about Popcorn. I got mixed up. Replace both 'P's with a 'C' and vice versa.


...cocporn? XD


----------



## shadow_lugia (Sep 19, 2008)

This morning in class when we were talking about not screwing around in the halls after lunch:

Me: Yeah, the hallways get all stuffed and no one can get anywhere. Like, hallway... um... hallway constipation!


----------



## *~[insert name here]~* (Sep 19, 2008)

Alright, well, this is of my family, really, but...

[[[Note: we have 7 fish, two of which are goldfish]]]



> Younger Sister: I don't see the goldfish...HEY MOM, WHERE'S OUR GOLDFISH????
> Mom: What?
> Younger Sister: Where is it?
> Older Sister: I don't KNOW, look in the bathtub.
> ...


----------



## Twilight Dragon (Sep 24, 2008)

shadow_lugia said:


> Thanks for making me laugh.
> 
> For like 3 days in a row :D


Lol, I'm, uh glad? XD


----------



## Silversnow (Sep 25, 2008)

A while ago a friend and I made a cake, and after we'd baked it I looked at it with this pleased expression and said in this surprised, impressed tone, "You know, that doesn't look half-decent."


----------



## Fredie (Sep 25, 2008)

Ah, I know this one
"I know where it is, just not how to get there..."


----------



## Not Meowth (Sep 25, 2008)

My Mum said:
			
		

> Just because you don't believe in God doesn't make you not a Christian.


Or words to that effect.


----------



## lizardman974 (Nov 17, 2008)

"I'm so tired I could eat an elephant."

:huh::blank:what?:blank::huh:


----------



## Terry. T. (Nov 18, 2008)

Best Pal Paul and me said:
			
		

> *ME:*Does that ring a bell?
> *bell rings*
> *ME:*I guess it did!
> *PAUL:*You crack me up! *laughs like a hyena*
> *ME:*Seriously, Paul! It's not THAT funny!


Last month that occured.


----------



## goldenquagsire (Nov 19, 2008)

"Aunt Lyn, why are you so fat?"

Well, I *was* only about three when I said that. And I wasn't being spiteful! I genuinely was curious as to why she was so large.

I kinda feel guilty for saying it, 'cause she's an amazing cook and a really nice lady. D:


----------



## Flareth (Nov 19, 2008)

After my sister mentioned something about lighting poop on fire (It was after someone farted in the car):



			
				Me said:
			
		

> FLAMING POOOOOOOOOO!


And everyone laughed.

I also did this real annoying opera trill in the car because I was hyper and stuff. My mom said it made her eyes roll to the back of her head. xD

I'm just weird but unfunny.


----------



## Ayame (Nov 19, 2008)

One of the most embarrassing things I said happened in third or fourth grade at school.  We were donating items for baskets raffle off at the school gala, and the theme was beach.  People were making suggestions of things to put in the basket, like beach towels and gift certificates to surf shops, sun screen and things like that, when I raised my hand.
Teacher: Yes?
Me: How about thongs?
Teacher: WHAT?
Class: *giggles*
Me: I mean flip-flops!  Flip-flops!
I blame my parents for calling them that.


----------



## Terry. T. (Nov 23, 2008)

"I wish I had an Eevee."

2 mins later:

*parcel arrives*

"EEVEE!"


----------



## Minka_Glameow (Nov 24, 2008)

*Talking to my friends in grade six two years back*

Me:I dont think!...
Friends: *laughing*
Me: Dammit i meant to finish that sentence!

And obviously, I don't think if i forgot to finish a sentence lol

*earlier this year over msn*
Me: *being all jedi*
Friend 1: um...ok lol
Friend 2:?
Me: :O he'd attacking! *whacks friend 2 over the head with a stick*
*Everyone starts laughing*


----------



## Darksong (Nov 27, 2008)

Earlier, I was thinking this:

"And as the hit points turned to ice..."

What in the world? o_O


----------



## Alexi (Nov 28, 2008)

"Cold is really cold."

Said that tonight at dinner.


----------



## Dragonclaw (Nov 29, 2008)

(Driving to the vets for some reason, when it is raining)
_Hey dad, after we get there, let's go drive in the mud._

You were talking in your sleep. What were you dreaming about?
_Emerwee sniffing coconuts._ (Emerwee is what I apparently used to call my sister when I was little. And I wasn't actually dreaming anything)

But then again, I was apparently delirious both times.


----------



## Terry. T. (Nov 29, 2008)

me said:
			
		

> Why won't you go on your 360?





			
				dad said:
			
		

> Sheesh.


----------



## S.K (Nov 29, 2008)

My friend, Mitchell;
 "Well it obviously wasn't us because we didn't do it."


----------



## Darksong (Dec 4, 2008)

"I can write with an English accent."


----------



## nothing to see here (Dec 5, 2008)

"I think the wood needs some stove."

Said when I was half-asleep, and noticing that the fire was almost out and needed more wood.


----------



## Not Meowth (Dec 7, 2008)

Two good ones last night:



			
				me said:
			
		

> Now just imagine this pineapple is Russia.


^ I like this one because it sounds crazy out of context :3


			
				my mum said:
			
		

> You have quite a funny sense of humour.


Because it's not like that's the whole _point_ of humour in the first place...


----------

